# lagaña



## Bonz

Hola a todos:  Is there an equivalent English word for the Spanish word "lagaña"? ¡Gracías!


----------



## moosescoops

Check out this thread: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=139325&page=2&p=895177#post895177

If it means what I think it means, there's not a single, widely-accepted word; it varies based on when and where you grew up. I think if you said "sleep/sleepies" and you were clear that it was coming from your eyes everyone would know what you were talking about.


----------



## Bonz

*¡*Gracías, moosescoops!


----------



## moosescoops

Gracias a ti, por enseñarme qué quiere decir "lagaña".


----------



## inib

Just to teach you an alternative, Mooses, in Spain I've only ever heard _l*e*gaña_, and that's the only one that appears in the WR dictionary. However, _l*a*gaña_ is obviously used in some places because it occurs on two threads, and google has heard of it.
Personally, I don't like the latter much. It reminds me too much of _"lasaña", _and that would be a really serious infection


----------



## blasita

> *legaña*. ‘Líquido graso que segregan la mucosa y las glándulas de los párpados’. *Esta es la forma preferida hoy en el habla culta de casi todo el ámbito hispánico, aunque en algunos países de América convive en el nivel culto con la variante *_*lagaña* _o, como en *Costa Rica, es esta la única forma usada*: _«Entre legañas vio la silueta acercarse a su cama»_ (Aguilar _Error_ [Méx. 1995]); _«Luego de afeitarlo, removía con un paño tibio las lagañas»_ (Ducoudray _Ojos_ [C. Rica 1992]).(DPD)



Creo que lo que dice aquí puede ser interesante. Personalmente no sabía que existía 'lagaña'; siempre he usado y había oído 'legaña'.  Saludos.


----------



## Bonz

Para contrastar, yo he usado, leído, y oído lagaña,  aunque también he sabido que la palabra "legaña"  es usada (casi exclusivamente en España y uno que otro país hispano-hablante).


----------



## blasita

Bonz said:


> Para contrastar, yo he usado, leído, y oído lagaña,  aunque también he sabido que la palabra "legaña"  es usada (casi exclusivamente en España y uno que otro país hispano-hablante).



Bien por ti, Bonz.  Yo, como dije antes, no lo había oído con anterioridad. Viví y trabajé en algunos países americanos, y de hecho oí 'legaña' allí también; luego yo no me atrevería a decir que 'casi exclusivamente en España'. Es interesante conocer otras formas de decir las cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## dinis.dinis

In my family we always said, "you've got* GOO *in your eyes."

*GOO *is defined in the Random House Dictionary as:

*goo*

*noun *_Informal _. 1. a thick or sticky substance

Best Regards,
Dinis


----------



## Bonz

Ah, thanks- dinis.dinis!


----------



## blasita

It's perfect, Dinis, thanks. And I wonder if 'have goo in your eyes' is used in BrE too/there are other informal expressions.

Espero que no te hayan molestado las pequeñas correcciones (ortográficas) que he hecho anteriormente a tu escrito, Bonz (a mí me gusta que me corrijan). Estos son unos foros de lengua, y yo siempre intento mirar por los que están aprendiendo.

Es curioso, había más hilos sobre 'lagaña'; además del que nos ha proporcionado Moosescoops, este otro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=307431. Y lo que es más curioso todavía es que aquí Henrik (un forero catalán) preguntaba por 'lagaña' (no por 'legaña'), lo que incluso nos dice que en algunas regiones (no en la mía)/algunos hablantes españoles también usan esta palabra. Lo de 'pichas' (incluido en el título de este hilo) ya sí que no me cuadra: lo que yo entiendo por 'picha' no es exactamente 'legaña/lagaña'.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## Masood

blasita said:


> And I wonder if 'have goo in your eyes' is used in BrE too/there are other informal expressions.


Not that it crops up much in conversation, but I think I'd call it 'sleep', e.g. _I've got some sleep in my eye._ I'm sure others will have their versions, too.


----------



## blasita

Masood said:


> Not that it crops up much in conversation, but I think I'd call it 'sleep', e.g. _I've got some sleep in my eye._ I'm sure others will have their versions, too.



Many thanks, Masood. Cheers.


----------



## Bonz

blasita said:


> Espero que no te hayan molestado las pequeñas correcciones (ortográficas) que he hecho anteriormente a tu escrito, Bonz (a mí me gusta que me corrijan). Estos son unos foros de lengua, y yo siempre intento mirar por los que están aprendiendo.  Es curioso, había más hilos sobre 'lagaña'; además del que nos ha proporcionado Moosescoops, este otro: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=307431. Y lo que es más curioso todavía es que aquí Henrik (un forero catalán) preguntaba por 'lagaña' (no por 'legaña'), lo que incluso nos dice que en algunas regiones (no en la mía)/algunos hablantes españoles también usan esta palabra. Lo de 'pichas' (incluido en el título de este hilo) ya sí que no me cuadra: lo que yo entiendo por 'picha' no es exactamente 'legaña/lagaña'.  Saludos para todos.


    Al contrario, de mi parte, encantado que me corrijan y entre más, mejór.  Así aprendo. Gracías Blasita por todo lo que haces y sigues haciendo. Lo del uso segun regiones de lagaña/legaña sí habia oido, pero se me olvidó que ciertos individuos/grupos en España usan lagaña, como en Mexico. Ahora, lo de "pichas" no tengo ni idéa, pero me ha abierto la curiosidad...  Saludos a todos Uds.!


----------



## maxpapic

Interesante esta discusión.
Siempre me he preguntado como se dice en inglés, y quisiera aportar la incidencia más famosa que conozco. Se trata de una canción de rap.



> Who the f*** is this?/
> paging me at 5:46 in the morning/
> crack of dawn, and, now I'm yawning/
> *wipe the cold out my eye*/
> see who's this pagin me, and why/



No creo que pueda estar hablando de otra cosa que no sean sus lagañas. Por cierto, el rapero es neoyorquino.


----------



## blasita

¡Qué alivio, Bonz! Muchas gracias por tus palabras y por ser así. Yo estoy encantada; aprendo de vosotros cada día.

Gracias por lo de 'cold', Maxpapic.  Yo me he hecho con otra: _sleepy-dust_ (creo que es correcta, pero esperemos confirmación de otros foreros).

Un saludo.


----------



## moosescoops

Blasita - I think you can call it pretty much any combination of sleeping/eye words and gooey/gritty words, although dust might be a little poetic for most people (it's not dusty, exactly - at least mine isn't!). Sleep grit, sleep sand, sleepy-sand, eye goo, eye gunk, eye crud, eye crust, eye boogers...


----------



## blasita

Got it. Thanks a lot, Moosescoops.


----------



## inib

Nearly all these have been mentioned before, either in the thread quoted in post 2, or in the ones it led to. I think, actually, only my own family version has not been mentioned: _eye bogeys_ - but that's before they get dried up!. Once dry and crispy, "sleep" or "sleepy dust" is fine by me.
However, it has caught my attention that Americans seem to say "boogers" for what I'd call "bogeys", presumably of the nasal, not only ocular, type!
But I must dash now. I'm dying to find out more meanings of "picha"!


----------



## blasita

Thank you, Inib. Before you go: I found out today that 'picha' (un tipo de pájaro: otro significado aparte del que es más común por aquí) is said 'zanate' in Mexico and other countries. This is why I said that you always learn something here. Un saludito.

Edit: sorry, guys, this is not about 'lagaña/legaña'.


----------



## nateesmommy

I've heard to wipe the "sleep" out of your eyes or the "crusties" from your eyes. Also I heard that it is the sand that the sandman leaves while you are sleeping! Not very technical, I know


----------



## maxpapic

moosescoops said:


> ...eye boogers...



I've heard this one as well.


----------



## nateesmommy

OH! And I know it as "l*a*gaña" not "l*e*gaña"...just sharing


----------



## Minnie121728

Bonz said:


> Para contrastar, yó he usado, leido, y oído lagaña,  aunque tambien he sabido que la palabra "legaña"  es usada (casi esclusivamente en España y uno que otro país hispano-hablante).


  Igualito que tu Bonz, se que usa "legaña", pero aca en mi pais es mas que raro escuchar que alguien le diga asi sus "RUBIAS EN  LA ESQUINA", esto quiere decir propiamente "lagañas"...ni idea, de como se dira eso en Ingles, vamos a buscar o/y preguntar a ver...


----------



## Bonz

Wow(guau?), esa me es nueva Minnie121728. Pero me encanta! sus "Rubias en la Esquina" que picaró! "his/her blonds on the corner" !


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> Thank you, Inib. Before you go: I found out today that 'picha' (un tipo de pájaro: otro significado aparte del que es más común por aquí) is said 'zanate' in Mexico and other countries. This is why I said that you always learn something here. Un saludito.
> 
> Edit: sorry, guys, this is not about 'lagaña/legaña'.


Well the "picha" business was a disappointment ...it led to nowhere. I'm not at all surprised that a "picha" might be a bird, considering that a "chochín" is also one - our lovely wren. But, yes, we keep learning, and sometimes it is nice to have a change from "infinitivo o gerundio"/"indicativo o subjuntivo" etc
Going back to the original subject, I also find it curious that Spanish has one word (OK, with alternative spellings, but one word) to denominate something that we *all* know about, and yet English seems to swerve the subject by using family-invented-words, localised usage or terms which are either too sweet or too disgusting.


----------



## Minnie121728

Bonz said:


> Wow(guau?), esa me es nueva Minnie121728. Pero me encanta! sus "Rubias en la Esquina" que picaró! "his/her blonds on the side" !


 Pues si, Bonz, eso es "español dominicano", ya que aqui siempre se inventan mil formas jocosas de decir las cosas, jajajajajaja...


----------



## Bonz

It IS interesting now that you mention it, inib. perhaps lagañas/legañas can only occur in a private, family or intimate setting and certainly not in public, in English speaking lands, hence the regionalisms?


----------



## blasita

It is clearly a regionalism, Bonz. I was curious and asked a few people around: none of them had heard 'lagaña' (thought it was a mistake/joke). Empecé a compilar algunos regionalismos (me interesa) cuando empecé a participar en los foros, y he aprendido un montón (pero se ve que no lo suficiente).


----------



## Bonz

me encantan los regionalismos! Muchas veces tienen mas colorido que las palabras comun y corrientes, especialmente los jocosos! Gracías Blasita!


----------



## Sherlockat

Some options for a further analysis: By lagaña (a kind of rheum [as in "room"]),

sand
eye gunk
sleepydust
sleepysand
sleepyseed
sleep
sleepys
sleepers
eye goop
crusties, or 
eye boogers

Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rheum


----------



## KathySings

60 years ago in southern California it was "sleepers."


----------



## luaracso14

I heard the word "cole" is another way to say "lagaña". Is it that true?


----------



## EddieZumac

En vizcaya, aún los que no hablan en euskera, para legañas dicen "pizta".

Mi bisabuelo, que era vizcaino, decía "¡Soy Carlista hasta la pizta!"​


----------

